# Gun finish/coating needed for Dan Wesson .445 Supermag



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I need to find someone who can match the finish of my Dan Wesson .445 Superman Alaskan Guide. I had Eric at EWK arms machine a new 8" barrel and shroud. The pistol now has a ported 4" barrel/shroud. As you can see, the finish is matte black. The new shroud is "in the white". I would rather not have to finish the entire pistol, just the new shroud.

Any suggestions?










The new shroud will be like this with a rail so I can add optics if I choose.


----------

